# Rendu sonore de cet iPad mini



## fabrisce (26 Octobre 2012)

Petite question qui peut paraitre stupide à vos yeux... Mais le rendu sonore de cet iPad mini équivaux-t-il à celui d'un iPod Touch, car pour la différence de prix... Certains pourraient hésiter, non ?


----------



## christo-67 (26 Octobre 2012)

Je pense que tu peut y aller les yeux fermer ...Au pire tu le test en magasin !


----------



## Larme (26 Octobre 2012)

Perso, étant donné qu'ils ne doivent pas être disponible avant le 2, je dirais que c'est dur de juger...


----------

